# Anyone else tired of this phone?



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

The processor... the little ram. It's killing me. I'm going to pre-order the next nexus contract free phone! Hopefully it's not just a Verizon 're-branded nexus 4 though.


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

I can agree its getting a bit old but i have low hopes that vzw will get a phone I want. At least with out them butchering it.

Sent from my nexus with a bowtie.


----------



## laflavor (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't really have a problem with anything except the radios and the battery life (which, I suspect, are somewhat related).

Other than that, it's an old phone at this point. You can't really expect anything different.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

I feel as if this phone lags here and then ... when opening google now it takes forever ... or opening swype keyboard ... or opening chrome ... instagram ... everything and i've tried many roms and kernels ... no fix /: I guess it just doesnt live up to my standards anymore i see people with their much newer snapdragon s4 pro's and what not and their 2 gigs of ram ... ohh verizon please have the next nexus


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

to answer your question, no. it is a nexus on Verizon.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't think you will really know how slow and old it feels until you get something new. It's like when I went from the D1 to the Galaxy Nexus. I knew my D1 was slow, but wow did I not realize how bad it was until I got the Gnex. Now I have an N4, and it blows the Gnex away and I haven't even rooted it yet.

The 1gig of ram is the big issue with the Gnex. I knew when it came out that only supply it with 1gig was going to be the downfall of the device.

The good thing is though that your probably eligible for an upgrade soon, so you only have to bear with it a little longer.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Verizon doesn't deserve another nexus.


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

MVPanthersFan11 said:


> Verizon doesn't deserve another nexus.


Except that with any nexus device it is easy to root and unlock and will have tons of dev support, so I hope they do get another nexus. That's what I'm holding out for still. The camera is the biggest bummer for me since I'm mostly on wifi and the phone makes through my day fine.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

KRUSH101 said:


> Except that with any nexus device it is easy to root and unlock and will have tons of dev support, so I hope they do get another nexus. That's what I'm holding out for still. The camera is the biggest bummer for me since I'm mostly on wifi and the phone makes through my day fine.


The downside is it will be a nexus with an off contract price of 200-300 more than the one on the play store, which is just Verizon pocketing the extra.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> The downside is it will be a nexus with an off contract price of 200-300 more than the one on the play store, which is just Verizon pocketing the extra.


Vzw contract is almost done. One device is already on mnth2mnth 1 to go.
Leaving after that no matter if vzw gives away Asian hookers and 3000 promises of promptly updates with the next nexus they most likely won't get. They're happy moving the S4 and won't have the lot of owners nagging about stalling updates.

If Google dishes out something real nice will grab it pay vzw a fuckyouverymuchearlyoutfee and happily move on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

I am starting to get the itch to change to something new. I pretty much have the same annoyances as everyone else. I just tend to find that the phone can be sporadically slow. I may or may not get myself an off contract GSIII to hold me over until I make a decision to move to another carrier or stay with verizon.

I have unlimited data that I would like to keep, but the fact that another nexus is unlikely to come our way, along with the GSIV bootloader being horrendously locked (in comparison to the more crackable past bootloaders), I am starting to think I have had enough of their shenanigans.

It would be very difficult for me to move to T-Mobile though. That is a sacrifice in network quality that I am unsure if I am willing to make. Though I do like their recent changes.


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

Speed wise I have no issues, but admittedly I have the fastest setup that I know of.

Anyone with issues, wipe and run, Nova Launcher on Faster than light transitions

And run Euroskanks nightlies, with TinyKernel.

You will eat your words... My phone is plenty fast...

The things that suck are the "screen battery and reception"

I have 10 months to upgrade and by then the next gen devices will be out or will be close to out, so it will be next Gen Androids, or an Iphone 5s for me,.


----------



## Bad Bimr (Sep 6, 2011)

I have to disagree. My phone has slowed down and stumbles a bit (they all do) but it is still pretty darn fast. I have been on the same set-up/rom (Eclipse build 2) for almost 1/2 year without upgrading because it ran so good. I have never done a full wipe other than the first time I installed a rom. I have to admit I have not flashed every rom out there. I took a liking to the Eclipse ROM from back in my Fascinate days and continue to use that ROM. I have a 2nd Nexus and have just loaded the newest ROM (now called Elemental X) and liked it so much that I just put my SIM card in that phone yesterday. Yes it is faster and smoother than my other Nexus but not by much and I have less than half the apps on this new Nexus as I did on the other one.

With all my discounts, I am paying about $49 a line for 4 phones all with unlimited data. I cannot switch to any other carrier for that kind of LTE coverage, service and price. I will not be trading in this phone for a long time, unless Google comes out with an off contract phone for Verizon. I might buy a GS3 on Craigslist when the prices come down once the GS4 comes out and try out a custom Rom/Kernel.

BB


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not alone. I think its the lack of ram that really slows down my phone sometimes, and its getting to where I can't play any of my favorite games any more BC my phone can't handle them.

If the HTC One was out on Verizon, I would have already switched. My friend (day 1 iPhone fanboy) made the switch from the 5 to the One and couldn't be happier.

Verizon has not had one single good release all year. The s3 has never interested me, and the s4 is basically just an upgraded s3 so it definitely isn't tickling my pickle.

My contract ends in august, and I'm considering letting it run out and jumping on board somewhere else. It sucks BC where I live, Verizon is your only option for reliable coverage. But never knowing which awesome phones they are going to pass on is getting too old for me, so I'm thinking of just hopping on the nexus line with a solavei sim card and doing things that way from now on. I might give it a test run and see how the data/coverage/plans are before lopping the head off the Verizon snake.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverblade (Jun 13, 2012)

MVPanthersFan11 said:


> Verizon doesn't deserve another nexus.


I agree completely. I can't wait for me to drop Verizon when I move out of the US. I'm looking at an HTC One next. My Galaxy Nexus has been a great phone but it just can't keep up with the new technology available now.

My biggest complaint is the battery life. I'm lucky to get 8-10 hours out of it with normal use.

Verizon is just a bad company in my opinion.


----------



## John Patrick (Jun 24, 2012)

I haven't had the speed issues mentioned. Running latest XenonHD with Frankos nightly r376 OC;d at either 1.4 or 1.5Ghz depending on mood. Using Nova on 'Speed of Light' setting as another poster mentioned.The only slowdown I get is just after installing an app on Google Play, but I'm used to that and leave it alone for about a minute post install. I'm eligible for an upgrade on VZW in two weeks but not much interests me plus I've got a family share plan with a second line that's in mid-contract. The S IV is about the only thing worthwhile as I will not get another phone without an SD card slot or 32GB of storage. On a brighter note Dan Rosenberg seems to have unlocked the bootloader on the AT&T S IV but the jury's out until VZW gets theirs if the same approach will work. Anyway I've got some time to think on it.


----------

